# Showcase your Halloween tattoos



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Every time someone posts a tattoo, people ask if anyone else has Halloween tattoos. I figured I'd start a thread where everyone can share their Halloween tattoos. After the big debate over "official" threads, I wont call it official 

I have shared my cupcake before but I got my caramel apple yesterday. Bit of a glare on the photo. I'll take a better one once it's healed. 



















Now I want to see everyone else's!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

My newest one.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice tattoos


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm glad you shared Mr. scratch. I've been showing people yours. Beautiful work.

I know there are many more out there. We want to see!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's some I've done in the past year or so...Freddy has yet to be colored, an the Jack and Sally has a long way to go on it, working on a half sleeve


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

thats cool scratch!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice tats princess, awesome tat scratch, fantastic work Glockink


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice tattoos! I don't have any myself but my son got one in my honour to celebrate my 50th birthday - it's a heart with "mom". Sweet, eh? Mind you, the heart is an anatomically correct one being held in a zombie's hand. Makes a mom proud!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Glockink, can't wait to see what becomes of Jack & Sally. Love it!

Scarychery, your son's sounds awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nice ink everyone, 
I have almost a full sleve just got a black widow on my hand last friday


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Lets see it Saki girl!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's still swollen and scabbed but here it is and 2 others that I love on my arm on lower half


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Yipes, the spider would freak me out all the time if it was on my hand.

My tattoo artist was offering $50 4x4 Halloween or fall themed tattoos for the month of October so I went in again yesterday & added to my Halloween themed forearm.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> It's still swollen and scabbed but here it is and 2 others that I love on my arm on lower half


Very nice ink!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Just did another one tonight...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice Glock!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

scarychery said:


> Nice tattoos! I don't have any myself but my son got one in my honour to celebrate my 50th birthday - it's a heart with "mom". Sweet, eh? Mind you, the heart is an anatomically correct one being held in a zombie's hand. Makes a mom proud!


That's the sweetest thing I've heard all day! I hope you can post a pic!


----------



## trac28 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

not exactly halloween tattoos but here's what i got...


smokin willie nelson skull









&

little wild demon guy from white zombie's la sexorcisto record


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I wan't Sam from Trick R' Treat but don't know where to put him...


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

just added another little monster guy to go along with the sexorcisto demon last night. still kinda bruised on the top of my shoulder...


----------



## ToxicTeaLady (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone's tattoo's are so awesome! I'm planning on getting a witch pin up hopefully sometime in November or December.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr. Scratch- I've never thought about getting a tattoo, honestly, until I saw your Horseman! Nice work/art all!


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's my upper sleeve....it's all finished all the way around now...just no recent pics...i went with muppets on the inside of the arm...









here's one on the back of my calf...a little Basil Gogos Frankie....









rigo


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice tats everyone


----------



## jimmy666 (Mar 13, 2013)

not mine but i think it's really great: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4475336666.197939.212546301666&type=1&theater


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got this weekend


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Glockink said:


> Here's some I've done in the past year or so...Freddy has yet to be colored, an the Jack and Sally has a long way to go on it, working on a half sleeve


Freddy looks awesome!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

*my new tattoos*

Frankenstein's monster and his Bride


----------



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

I love everyone's tattoos. Mine isn't nearly as awesome but I thought I would share!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my tattoo i got last Friday the 13 th


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Your color work is AMAZING! 


Mr. Scratch said:


> My newest one.


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

New one done a couple of nights ago....


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love all of these tattoos! If I ever got a tattoo it would probably have to be Halloween themed, but I'll probably never get one...because...well...you wouldn't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari either.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

psox16 said:


> ...but I'll probably never get one...because...well...you wouldn't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari either.


Everyone is entitled to an opinion, although that is a bit harsh. Think of it this way - Many people have pinstriping or airbrushing done to enhance the looks of their vehicles; same difference with tattoos. 

Excellent new additions to the thread.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Garthgoyle, it was meant to be a joke. I was comparing my body to a Ferrari (which it isn't). As I stated, " I love all of these tattoos" .


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Some great new stuff! Here's my latest, Bride of Frankenstein pinup. Next is going to be Haunted Mansion inspired & I can't wait.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's cool, Halloween Princess.


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

New one last night


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

my feet are colored in now!


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

> my feet are colored in now!


nice feet!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

cool tatoos everyone.
i like them on others but would never get one myself. no one is coming near me with a needle unless it's needed to keep me in good health....lol


----------



## RubyRose (Oct 15, 2012)

truly some AMAZING Ink everyone. 

Mr. Scratch your sleeve is just WOW! absolutely awesome.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Katshead, I love your feet!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Great tats, everyone!

Myself, I stick with henna. I don't like the permanence of "real" tattoos, plus I'm terrified of needles.

Nah, as the magnet on my fridge says, "Scars are like tattoos with better stories..." And I've got plenty of those!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great ink everyone i so am ready for some more ink LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Pretty awesome tats in here! I have none...as of yet. I have been seriously considering I over the past years though. Something small


----------



## savannahclarke (Aug 7, 2013)

mine! 

edit- jeez..sorry it's such a big picture haha


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love your Ironfistclothing.com shoes and your tattoo!


----------



## savannahclarke (Aug 7, 2013)

katshead42 said:


> I love your Ironfistclothing.com shoes and your tattoo!


Thank you so much! I had to go on a hunt to find these dang shoes haha


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

savannahclarke said:


> Thank you so much! I had to go on a hunt to find these dang shoes haha


Oh trust me I know. I accidentally ordered the kid size of those shoes. My husband laughed so hard at me. The cheapest I have found them for was 40 bucks on amazon. I freaking love Ironfistclothing.com I order stuff from their clearance at least a few times a year.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the link for my tattoo page on Facebook if anyone is interested in sharing their ink or just liking the page and enjoying our posts. https://www.facebook.com/ForTheLoveOfTattoos thank you for anyone who does "like" the page  also I have a Halloween page lol check it out! I just started that one not too long ago https://www.facebook.com/CarnivalOfHorrorsNY


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

This is my in progress Cthulhu piece, i have one more session sept. 6th. Hopefully next year I will add another Lovecraft inspired piece to the back of my calf to finish off my lower leg. First tattoo too


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

That's fantastic, Biggie! How long did it take so far?


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

It took 4 hours to do all the line work and shading, then I have about 4 more hours into color with another 3-4 to go. My artist is a machine, she has flown through this thing so far.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Biggie, that is beautiful! Did you get numbing gel or tough it out? 8 hours is impressive either way!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait people use numbing gel?! I never would have thought of that. My feet hurt so bad I probably would have asked for numbing gel if I knew that was an option. LOL


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

oh no lol no numbing gel, but it was 2 seperate appointments for line work and color. So only 4hrs each time, but at about 3.5 hrs the endorphins and adrenaline kinda stop working. Then its just cussing and laughing until its over, its only bad when you get a liner over freshly shaded color. That kills lol 

Here is my artists gallery, she has better pics of my leg in progress 
http://www.tattoosbystacy.com/Tattoos/In-Progress-1/9575760_gCp6xT#!i=2379097997&k=qX3xnzb


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

katshead, I love them! Biggie, also nice ink. My longest sitting has been 6 1/2 hours & I'm not sure I'd do that again. My next one will be Disney's Haunted Mansion inspired next Sunday. I am so excited! I'm only getting the line work done this session. It's on my calf & I learned with my other calf how mad my leg swells.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is really neat, Biggie.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here just 1 of my Halloween Tats. Sam TrickRTreat


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my latest, Haunted Mansion inspired! Just the line work for now. Color Oct 14th.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome tats everyone


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the color on my Haunted Mansion piece.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone else get anything new this Halloween season?


----------



## agentcheesecake (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a couple of mine. I should start collecting more pictures of my ink... these are all a few years old now!

Octopumpkin and Hellcat:








More pumpkins added to this, along with 11 bats and some other stuff  - worse swelling I've ever had. Ugh.








My little ear bat (are there any Calabrese fans here? Apart from Wendy  The bat is featured on a lot of their merch, though it belongs to Spookshow Records I believe)








I have various other Halloween related tattoos as well - must try to get pictures!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Not mine, but cool:


----------



## agentcheesecake (Sep 16, 2013)

JLWII2000 said:


> Not mine, but cool:
> View attachment 181500


One of my faaaaavourite tattoos, ever!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Agentcheesecake, love the hellicat!


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

Some more work on leg


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

agentcheesecake said:


> One of my faaaaavourite tattoos, ever!


Killer ! Definitely enjoys pain...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone get any new ones this season? I have an appointment this weekend for a Halloween piece & adding to my Haunted Mansion piece.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> Anyone get any new ones this season? I have an appointment this weekend for a Halloween piece & adding to my Haunted Mansion piece.


I did an add on as well.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's see oaklawn crematory! 

Here is what I did Saturday. A piece of Halloween flash from my artist & more work on my wrap around calf Haunted Mansion piece. The completed half can be seen in my misc album.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is my Halloween themed sleeve.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Halloween Princess and Fanboy, who are your artists??? Love your tats!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I go to Matt O at Ink Tattoo & Piercing in Superior, WI.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

This is my daughters leg tatt.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my tattoos


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I have two so far: bats with spiderweb wings, and a stanza from an Edgar Allan Poe poem. I'm planning on adding onto the back portion sometime soon (will probably have the birds/bats "fly" onto my shoulder and down my arm)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Had this done last Sunday. It's a cover up. Told the artist I wanted something "Halloween related". This is what he came up with. It's my third from him, but the others don't have anything to do with Halloween.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That's beautiful! Your artist really did a good job.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

dbruner said:


> That's beautiful! Your artist really did a good job.


Thanks. (Not that he'll likely ever see this) I'd like to give a "shout out" to the amazing Dan Pryor of Seven Seas Tattoo in San Diego. If you live in SD or are ever visiting and want an awesome tattoo, he's the guy to see.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, I am loving these tattoos! A Halloween themed one is definitely in my long list of tattoos I want - now if only I could find an endless supply of money


----------

